# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  A mund të hap artikuj gazetash në forum?

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Shume here lexoj ndonje artikull ne ndonje gazete (midis internetit) ose ndonje faqe tjeter te internetit edhe nuk di si ta hap ne Forum. Pyetja eshte: a ka ndonje menyre me te cilen mund te hedh nje artikull ne nje teme, ne menyren e tij origjinale dhe jo si adrese (psh. shifni te www. kj.....)?

Gjithashtu do doja te dij se si mund te hedh nje shkrim nga disketa ne forum; Pres pergjigje!falemiNDERit

----------


## edspace

Kryeplaku, 

Tekstin e artikullit mund ta kopjosh nga faqja e gazetes dhe pastaj te vish ne forum dhe ta postosh sic poston gjithcka tjeter. Nqs artikulli ka ndonje fotografi, edhe ato mund ti bashkengjitesh kur ben postimin.  

Shko tek faqja e gazetes. 
Kliko para fjales se pare qe do te kopjosh, mbaje shtypur butonin e treguesit, levize treguesin tek fjala e fundit qe do te kopjosh dhe leshoje butonin.  

psh:<shtyp ketu> Teksti qe dua te kopjoj <leshoje butonin ketu>

Kur zgjedh tekstin, sfondi ndryshon ne blu. 

Nga menuja ne krye te shfletuesit zgjidh Edit > Copy per te kopjuar tekstin qe ke zgjedhur. 
Tani kompjuteri tend e ka tekstin ne memorje, dhe ti mund ta hedhesh ate ne forum. 
Hap nje teme te re, kliko tek vendi ku shkruan mesazhet dhe nga menuja ne krye te shfletuesit zgjidh Edit > Paste. 

Teksti qe ti kopjove tek gazeta do shfaqet ne forum dhe ti mjafton te shtypesh butonin "posto mesazhin". Mos harro te vendosesh burimin nga e ke kopjuar tekstin. 

Funksionet Copy/Paste jane standarte per te gjitha programet qe tregojne tekst prandaj nuk ka rendesi nqs artikulli eshte ne internet apo ne disk. Per aq kohe sa ti e shikon ne kompjuter, mund ta kopjosh ate dhe ta hedhesh ne forum.

----------


## Kryeplaku

edspace faleminderit per ndihmen, e provova me menyren qe me the de i'a dola mban.

----------

